# Eheim 2080 spray bars etc



## Norfolk180Rio (25 Apr 2010)

Hi All,
I am currently shopping around to get a 2080 but can't seem to find out whether or not it comes with the inlet pipes, spray bar, tubes etc as standard that I will need to set it up.

If not. What will I need to add to the list.

Also, if anyone thinks it will be a massive waste of money getting a 2080 instead of the next pro 3 down and one or two Koralia pumps to sort out the flow.

Thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Apr 2010)

Hi,
   The 2080 is legend in it own time. it's inconceivable for me to try to talk you out of one. In fact I think you should get two.  

It comes with shepards crook and puke green spraybars as standard. Ditch these and get the Fluval smokey grey spraybars, which tend to disappear in the background instead of shouting EHEIM from the peanut gallery...

Cheers,


----------



## Norfolk180Rio (26 Apr 2010)

Thanks ceg4048!

Cool. I think I will use those for the time being and sort out some nice looking pipes when the filter has matured (used along side the current Jewel Internal) and I can do my re-scape.
I've heard lots of amounts of time to allow a filter to mature. But what do people recommend? I will use something like Stress Zyme to help it get going.

Thanks


----------



## chilled84 (26 Apr 2010)

Norfolk180Rio said:
			
		

> Thanks ceg4048!
> 
> Cool. I think I will use those for the time being and sort out some nice looking pipes when the filter has matured (used along side the current Jewel Internal) and I can do my re-scape.
> I've heard lots of amounts of time to allow a filter to mature. But what do people recommend? I will use something like Stress Zyme to help it get going.
> ...



Ditch that juwel internal mate! Waste of space.


----------



## bigmatt (26 Apr 2010)

If you can seed the new filter with some mature media it will help.  Even then i'd run both filters side by side for at least 8 weeks as the bio-load on the new external will be lower than you might expect as the water is effectively "double filtered". 
Hope this helps!
Matt


----------



## rubbersandal (12 Jan 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> The 2080 is legend in it own time. it's inconceivable for me to try to talk you out of one. In fact I think you should get two.
> 
> It comes with shepards crook and puke green spraybars as standard. Ditch these and get the Fluval smokey grey spraybars, which tend to disappear in the background instead of shouting EHEIM from the peanut gallery...
> ...




Hi am about to get my 2080, just wondering for which fluval model intake and outlet did you get to replace the awlfully default green eheim pipes?


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Jan 2012)

Hi,
   Well any 16/22mm tube (or thereabouts) piping will do. I didn't change the Eheim vertical intakes because they were hidden and were much less objectionable, but I think the outlet spraybar kit I used was the one depicted here=> http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/product ... 2350030101 
Nothing fancy at all, and you might be able to use these at the intake pipes as well, but I can't recall if they will fit over the bottom feeding green Eheim strainer. If you're a DIY'er with a drill bit set you could easily reproduce this design using PVC or even acrylic pipes.

Cheers,


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jan 2012)

Hi all, 
If you get the "EHEIM INSTALLATION SET 2 - PRESSURE SIDE 16/22MM - 4005310" they are a smoky grey rather than green.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Alastair (12 Jan 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> The 2080 is legend in it own time. it's inconceivable for me to try to talk you out of one. In fact I think you should get two.
> 
> It comes with shepards crook and puke green spraybars as standard. Ditch these and get the Fluval smokey grey spraybars, which tend to disappear in the background instead of shouting EHEIM from the peanut gallery...
> ...



I couldn't have said it any better, I've had a pro3e 2078 on running and recently added the 2080 and even supposedly less flow,it's by far the best filter I've had. Flows even better. So much so that I've got a second one on the way 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rubbersandal (11 Apr 2012)

Thanks guys for your suggestion, have been reading up regarding 2080, most user felt that 2080 is a sensitive fragile equipment, easily breakdown and even having hard time to diagnose the problems. How true is this?


----------



## Alastair (11 Apr 2012)

Never had any problems with mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (11 Apr 2012)

I am amazed to hear this mate.  I think the problem is, a couple of people say "I had a problem with my filter" and suddenly, every single filter of that make and model becomes a load of rubbish.  It doesn't matter what filter you get, you risk having a problem with it.  Personally, I think the chances of an Eheim being a problem are far less than certain other brands !


----------



## Alastair (11 Apr 2012)

Your bound to find articles on the web where people are posting problems with their filters, you'll find them no matter what filter it is. You won't find many threads of the positives of the filters because why would we start them? If we are happy we don't bother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_attt (11 Apr 2012)

what other brand of filters do you hear of that are 20+ years old and still going, and still also have a full set of spares available.


----------



## freelanderuk (12 Apr 2012)

i have 2 of these running for the last 6 months on my tank , i have only opened once to clean the white filter pads , a pain to prime but once running they are the bee's knee's


----------



## Antipofish (12 Apr 2012)

freelanderuk said:
			
		

> i have 2 of these running for the last 6 months on my tank , i have only opened once to clean the white filter pads , a pain to prime but once running they are the bee's knee's



You probably know that you should empty the prefilter tray of water first right ? Thought I would mention it in case its this thats causing the priming issue for you


----------



## freelanderuk (13 Apr 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> freelanderuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will try that next time, cheers


----------



## Antipofish (13 Apr 2012)

freelanderuk said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It says in the manual "unit will not prime if there is water in the prefilter tray"  I know cos Calzone had similar problems I think.     My own priming issue that I had when I first set up my new 2078 was because I am a twerp and had the hoses on the wrong way round


----------



## rubbersandal (17 Apr 2012)

Have been researching and asking everywhere even the retailers, seems like eheim prime function causing alot of problems even leaking if prime is hit too many times or you have been using hard water. The suggestion is not to use the priming function and prime the water manually instead. Yes that will deplete the purpose of getting pro series but it saves your future problems believe it or not.


----------

